# Skip Jacks like crazy



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want to just have a little fun catching some fish, the skip jacks are schooling like crazy at Navarre Beach. Wade-fished in the surf for an hour tonight and caught a ton. It was a blast.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Haven't ever caught Skips before. What were you using for bait? I do a lot of surf fishing at Johnson's Beach...wonder if they will make it down this way?


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I Fished Johnson's Tuesday the 12th and there were Skipjacks , Bluefish and Spanish Mackerel EVERYWHERE !!!!! ... TONS of baitfish in the shorebreak , I was just using a Silver Spoon and the Fish were crushing it just a few feet from the Shoreline , must have literally hooked about a hundred Fish ... my arm was sore from fighting so many Fish , it was fast action all day


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Going again now to check it out , will report later .........


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I went on the 15th near portofino and it was the same thing, lots of small bait and skipjacks busting them close to shore. Managed a few on a white/orange gotcha, live shrimp/live finger mullet went untouched apart from a large catfish.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pourman1 said:


> I Fished Johnson's Tuesday the 12th and there were Skipjacks , Bluefish and Spanish Mackerel EVERYWHERE !!!!! ... TONS of baitfish in the shorebreak , I was just using a Silver Spoon and the Fish were crushing it just a few feet from the Shoreline , must have literally hooked about a hundred Fish ... my arm was sore from fighting so many Fish , it was fast action all day


I felt the same way. I was hooking fish constantly. It was a blast. I ended up cathcing a couple skips pushing 30". Haven't been out in while so I don't know if they are still abundant in Navarre.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats right! Very fun fishing. Gonna try to get out this week end.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

They're STILL there  ... took the Nephews and they just wore 'em out !! ... Spanish and Skips mostly , on a small silver spoon ... go get some


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I will definitely get out there on Saturday.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Skipjacks? Are you sure its not a bonito / false-albacore?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*The skipjacks they are refering to are ladyfish...not the skip jack tuna.*


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

That makes more sense. fun to catch.


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah that sounds like bonito.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

ladyfish, some folks call them skipjacks


----------

